# Whats on UK TV tonight



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It would be very nice if someone would tell me on this thread each day if there is something interesting on UK TV we could watch please.

We like Wild life/Nature programs, period and historical dramas, witty comedy, archeology, history.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats wrong with

http://www.radiotimes.com/tv/tv-listings/

or

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/

or are you looking for personal recommendations Jan?

Malcolm


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Well Jan, As far as we are concerned there is nothing worth watching on any of the channels. (We don't have Sky)

After dinner it will be a DVD or one of our recorded programmes.

Drew.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

emjaiuk said:


> Whats wrong with
> http://www.radiotimes.com/tv/tv-listings/
> or
> http://www.tvguide.co.uk/
> ...


As we haven't looked at UK TV for over 12 year Malcolm its difficult for me to choose whats what, personal recommendation would be very nice :laugh:
Were not over there were over here in Germany


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spiral on BBC4. You might want to watch it on catchup from the start though Jan. It is followed by The Vietnam War, good series that Hank might want to watch.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We find a lot of documentaries on Youtube, many ex-BBC.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> We find a lot of documentaries on Youtube, many ex-BBC.
> 
> Peter


I wouldn't know what to look for though Peter.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Channel 4 that quisling and traitor Edward.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Channel 4 that quisling and traitor Edward.
> 
> Ray.


Just found it, ta. :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> Spiral on BBC4. You might want to watch it on catchup from the start though Jan. It is followed by The Vietnam War, good series that Hank might want to watch.


Hank Hans says he's not interested in the Vietnam war thanks Jim WW1 and 2 he would be. 
I'm watching Rays program about Edward at the mo.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

across all channels ....stately homes e.g. Zod Hall, Booger Hall worth watching


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed about the rest Jan. Repeats or crap.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

1dr said:


> across all channels ....stately homes e.g. Zod Hall, Booger Hall worth watching


I wish we had a larf button cause that made I larf that did.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Agreed about the rest Jan. Repeats or crap.
> 
> Ray.


Didn't come to any conclusion with Edward, when´s the next episode Ray, do you know?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most nights we gravitate to YouTube. You can watch anything on an almost endless variety of subjects.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Didn't come to any conclusion with Edward, when´s the next episode Ray, do you know?


No Jan but there have been several documentaries about Edwards Nazi leanings. Any other person would have been interned.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This is what we have on 3sat at the moment*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/live?kanal=5900

Barenboim


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I´ll be, he has just played to lovely pieces and now its a din, sorry.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I wouldn't know what to look for though Peter.


Try it.

Start off by looking for items in plain language, sometimes the simplest searches turn up the best results, but do the search within YouTube itself.

Then save in Favourites if you want to watch again.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Try it.
> 
> Start off by looking for items in plain language, sometimes the simplest searches turn up the best results, but do the search within YouTube itself.
> 
> ...


I've got 128 of our personal videos on youtube to watch as well :grin2:
Plus BarryD`s wonderful recordings :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can YouTube be played through the tv or do you have to watch it via a computer?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It would be very nice if someone would tell me on this thread each day if there is something interesting on UK TV we could watch please.
> 
> We like Wild life/Nature programs, period and historical dramas, witty comedy, archeology, history.


Try this one Gerty http://www.tvguide.co.uk/ I get an email every day which informs me of some of what's on, any new programmes starting that day, you can click on any of the notifications and it will open up a summary of the programme.

I find we spend most of our time with discovery channel output.

Hope that helps :wink2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Can YouTube be played through the tv or do you have to watch it via a computer?


Some providers have YT in their list, Virgin for one, I think the Amazon firestick might have it too, my stick Roku has YT on it, needs broadband wifi and a HDMI port on the TV to work, dead simple to use, more basic you can use a HDMI lead from PC to TV.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have my old laptop connected to the TV permanently with the HDMI cable Pat, also a connection from the headphone socket to the amplifier which I suppose may not be necessary with a modern TV, ours is about 10 years old.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

These people just made the "hit list"!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thas not a like Thas a larf out loud.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best avoid his early stuff jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK it may be me but the "Coronation" programme is fascinating - there is so much symbolism and traditon in this.

HRH actually puts her opinion on things "Gold State Coach is uncomfortable and has no suspension"

VERY well put together with newsreel including colour film and "secret" articles like where the Crown Jewels were hidden during the War and the recipe for the Coronation Oil...

If you are a historian or simply interested in Royalty this is well worth watching IMO.

As I said I am biased as I am a distinctly loyal believer in the Royal Family - although like many others I do not believe the "Civil List" should be anything like as wide as it currently is......


----------

